

Ask NN: Do you use NLTK (Natural Language Toolkit)? - zeynel1

Do you like it? And is there a native Python package for lightweight language processing?<p>http://www.nltk.org/
======
waterside81
We use some of it. We've found it's good enough some times, and other times
it's buggy and we've submitted patches against it. Try out our webservice
(<http://www.repustate.com>) - it's free.

